# Professional American woman looking for a houseshare



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

I am a single, mature (as in 50's) professional woman very recently arrived in Dubai from the US for work. I'm considering a house share situation but have found Dubizzle a bit daunting. Any suggestions for narrowing down the search? Are there any roommate matching services?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

kalor said:


> I am a single, mature (as in 50's) professional woman very recently arrived in Dubai from the US for work. I'm considering a house share situation but have found Dubizzle a bit daunting. Any suggestions for narrowing down the search? Are there any roommate matching services?



My only advice would be to go through Dubizzle. Please note that unmarried men and women may not legally live in the same household. Many do, but technically this is illegal.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It may be a good idea to advertise on Dubizzle too. You don't need to include your contact details on the advertisement as the respondent can click on the contact button and you receive an email.


----------

